# News of C28A for Algerian Navy: Real-time updates



## aliaselin

ship information&#65306;

IMO number 4908494
Name of the ship	HUDONG ZHONGHUA H1607A
Type of ship	NAVAL/NAVAL AUXILIARY VESSEL
DWT 2880 tons
Builder HUDONG ZHONGHUA SHIPBUILDING GROUP - SHANGHAI, CHINA
Last known flag	ALGERIA
Class society	LLOYD´S SHIPPING REGISTER

On June 28th&#65292; the producer have a meeting on production preparation.
The major content of the meeting includes&#65306;
1&#65289; give an illustration for the distributing-blueprint stage work
2&#65289; have a deep discussion on the specific technique details of production, such as anticorrosion&#65292;sealing up and side exhaust instrument installing

ÌáÊ¾ÐÅÏ¢ - HSHÉÏº£·¢ÉÕÓÑÂÛÌ³ - Powered by Discuz!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Why is this so important to have a "Real-time updare) tag on it dude? Seriously??

Is it really so exciting?? 

Btw I love ALgereia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Mosamania said:


> Why is this so important to have a "Real-time updare) tag on it dude? Seriously??
> 
> Is it really so exciting??
> 
> Btw I love ALgereia.



Because I don't want to open many threads for this project and will update it on time in this one. OK, I delete it to get rid of misundersanding


----------



## Ceylal

aliaselin said:


> Because I don't want to open many threads for this project and will update it on time in this one. OK, I delete it to get rid of misundersanding



I am interested in the updates as many others...This forum is not the Mosamania family farm! Please continue...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Ceylal said:


> I am interested in the updates as many others...This forum is not the Mosamania family farm! Please continue...



As long as Algeria maintains its military mights then we are all good. Just try to get your hand on Su-35  You have no excuse you to the money and everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Yzd Khalifa said:


> As long as Algeria maintains its military mights then we are all good. Just try to get your hand on *Su-**35 * You have no excuse you to the money and everything.


It is in the pipeline...We are to Russia what Israel is to America. 
With China, our relations are deeper and stronger and date from the early fifties...Chinese help to our war against the french is beyond the imaginable considering the distance that separates us. Algeria was instrumental in the seat that China occupies in the UN security counsel. Our actual president, played a tremendous role in ousting Taiwan from the chair and sit China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Ceylal
Nice! 

So how many Su-35 do you expect Algeria to order? 

Also, how many operational MiG-29s and Su-30s do you guys have and how many do you have on order? 

China is a great nation, with their anti-imperial attitude they managed to befriend poor Cuba.


----------



## Penguin

aliaselin said:


> ship information&#65306;
> 
> IMO number 4908494
> Name of the ship	HUDONG ZHONGHUA H1607A
> Type of ship	NAVAL/NAVAL AUXILIARY VESSEL
> DWT 2880 tons
> Builder HUDONG ZHONGHUA SHIPBUILDING GROUP - SHANGHAI, CHINA
> Last known flag	ALGERIA
> Class society	LLOYD´S SHIPPING REGISTER
> 
> On June 28th&#65292; the producer have a meeting on production preparation.
> The major content of the meeting includes&#65306;
> 1&#65289; give an illustration for the distributing-blueprint stage work
> 2&#65289; have a deep discussion on the specific technique details of production, such as anticorrosion&#65292;sealing up and side exhaust instrument installing
> 
> ÌáÊ¾ÐÅÏ¢ - HSHÉÏº£·¢ÉÕÓÑÂÛÌ³ - Powered by Discuz!



Please clarify why this is called corvette (heance, c), when it is - apparently - an enlarged F22P (hence 28).


----------



## aliaselin

Penguin said:


> Please clarify why this is called corvette (heance, c), when it is - apparently - an enlarged F22P (hence 28).


I think it may be due to its armament, as Algerian Navy already have ordered Meko A200 frigate, so this ship may be much weaker than the German made one, which means this ship's firepower is at the same level of a corvette.
Anyway, this is only my opinion, and need to be confirmed when it is fitted out.


----------



## Ceylal

*@aliaselin*

Any news or pictures of the Algerian C28A


----------



## SU-41

Thales Nederland has received an export licence. This equipment will go to Algeria via China



> A Dutch company is allowed to sell some 21 million euros of military equipment to Algeria. Thales Nederland has received an export licence, Foreign Minister Frans Timmermans says in a letter to parliament.
> The deal involves radar systems and so-called C3 systems (command, control and communication). This equipment will go to Algeria via China, where the Algerian navy has ordered three small frigates for fighting terrorism and the defence of the country.
> The systems will be partially built into the frigates by Thales Nederland staff, after which sensitive hardware and software will ultimately be installed in Algeria. This is being done to prevent Chinese companies or the Chinese government gaining access to sensitive information.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

@*SU-41*..welcome.
Your input is highly appreciated.


----------



## SU-41

Many thanks


----------



## aliaselin

Only some news said the design team had got a reward for designing it, so I will not translate it.

However, what @SU-41 has posted confirmed a rumor I have heard several months ago: This Algerian Navy has chosen Europe radar and electronic system for this ship, as for the specific equipment, I think FREMM built by Italy is a good reference.


----------



## SU-41

aliaselin said:


> Only some news said the design team had got a reward for designing it, so I will not translate it.
> 
> However, what @SU-41 has posted confirmed a rumor I have heard several months ago: This Algerian Navy has chosen Europe radar and electronic system for this ship, as for the specific equipment, I think FREMM built by Italy is a good reference.



It remains only the design, i hope that will be stealth 



aliaselin said:


> Only some news said the design team had got a reward for designing it, so I will not translate it.
> .



That means it's new design ???

Any links please


----------



## Ceylal

aliaselin said:


> Only some news said the design team had got a reward for designing it, so I will not translate it.


The team that designed the Algerian landing and logistical support vessel was given high marks and I suspect t was the same team that worked on C28A.



> However, what @SU-41 has posted confirmed a rumor I have heard several months ago: This Algerian Navy has chosen Europe radar and electronic system for this ship, as for the specific equipment, I think FREMM built by Italy is a good reference.



The first information regarding to the ship, is that the Chinese will deliver an unarmed vessel that will be fitted in a European country, assumed to be Italy. The only discrepancy is about the gross weight , unconfirmed infos suggested a weight close the 5000 T. We just have to wait an see...We are used to the Algerian military surprises .


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Penguin said:


> Please clarify why this is called corvette (heance, c), when it is - apparently - an enlarged F22P (hence 28).



Enlarged? 













Isnt it bigger than 2880 ton C28A...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

SU-41 said:


> It remains only the design, i hope that will be stealth
> 
> 
> 
> That means it's new design ???
> 
> Any links please



ÐÂÎÅÖÐÐÄÕýÎÄ

Of course it is stealthy. And it should be new design, because the news I have refered to on the top floor have mentioned that it will use side exhaust which no other Chinese frigate has used. Moreover, this also means it may do not have funnel which can reduce infrared signature and increase stealthy. This also makes me do not believe that it is an enlarged version of F22P as Wiki said.


----------



## aliaselin

Ceylal said:


> The team that designed the Algerian landing and logistical support vessel was given high marks and I suspect t was the same team that worked on C28A.
> 
> 
> 
> The first information regarding to the ship, is that the Chinese will deliver an unarmed vessel that will be fitted in a European country, assumed to be Italy. The only discrepancy is about the gross weight , unconfirmed infos suggested a weight close the 5000 T. We just have to wait an see...We are used to the Algerian military surprises .



A weight close to 5000 T is impossible. DWT 2880T is not full loaded, and full load should be 3000T to 4000T. If you are correct then the ship will use Oto 76mm gun, while what is not for sure is whether it will be installed with Sylver VLS.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Enlarged?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt it bigger than 2880 ton C28A...!



2980T for F22P is full load, for DWT, it is only about 2200T.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

aliaselin said:


> A weight close to 5000 T is impossible. DWT 2880T is not full loaded, and full load should be 3000T to 4000T. If you are correct then the ship will use Oto 76mm gun, while what is not for sure is whether it will be installed with Sylver VLS.
> 
> 
> 
> 2980T for F22P is full load, for DWT, it is only about 2200T.



Thesee brochures are from Karachi shipyard... full displacement = 3144 tons ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thesee brochures are from Karachi shipyard... full displacement = 3144 tons ....



Has Pakistan officially ordered 4 more F22 Frigates ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Has Pakistan officially ordered 4 more F22 Frigates ?



Status : Unknown..

Although many sources have quotes abt 4 more improved F-23Ps... nothing out yet... i guess only time will tell..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thesee brochures are from Karachi shipyard... full displacement = 3144 tons ....


Both of F22P and C28A are designed and made by Hudong Zhonghua shipyard, so according to their naming rule, it is impossible for F22P larger than C28A, and the number in the middle means normal displacement of the ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

aliaselin said:


> Both of F22P and C28A are designed and made by Hudong Zhonghua shipyard, so according to their naming rule, it is impossible for F22P larger than C28A, and the number in the middle means normal displacement of the ship.



I just presented you the official info abt the ones produced by Karachi Shipyard under ToT from China.


----------



## SU-41

> Of course it is stealthy. And it should be new design, because the news I have refered to on the top floor have mentioned that it will use side exhaust which no other Chinese frigate has used. Moreover, this also means it may do not have funnel which can reduce infrared signature and increase stealthy. This also makes me do not believe that it is an enlarged version of F22P as Wiki said.



can you translate the link from chinese to english ?


----------



## aliaselin

SU-41 said:


> can you translate the link from chinese to english ?



&#19978;&#21322;&#24180;&#65292;&#20844;&#21496;&#19978;&#19979;&#32479;&#19968;&#24605;&#24819;&#12289;&#20957;&#32858;&#21512;&#21147;&#65292;&#22260;&#32469;45000&#21544;&#38598;&#35013;&#31665;&#28378;&#35013;&#33337;&#12289;38000&#21544;&#21270;&#23398;&#21697;&#33337;&#12289;20000&#21544;&#37325;&#21514;&#33337;&#12289;APLNG&#39033;&#30446;&#12289;C28A&#39033;&#30446;&#24320;&#23637;&#29983;&#20135;&#25216;&#26415;&#20934;&#22791;&#24037;&#20316;&#65292;&#21462;&#24471;&#20102;&#19968;&#23450;&#25104;&#25928;&#12290;
The company have finished the production technology preparation for C28A in the first half of the year.

&#35774;&#35745;&#19968;&#25152;C28A&#39033;&#30446;&#35774;&#35745;&#22242;&#38431;&#12289;&#35774;&#35745;&#20108;&#25152;&#33337;&#20307;&#32467;&#26500;&#23460;&#12289;&#37197;&#22871;&#37096;&#35774;&#22791;&#23460;&#33719;&#24471;&#31454;&#36187;&#20248;&#31168;&#22242;&#38431;&#31216;&#21495;&#65292;100&#21517;&#21592;&#24037;&#33719;&#24471;&#31454;&#36187;&#20808;&#36827;&#20010;&#20154;&#31216;&#21495;&#12290;
The C28A design team in No.1 Designing Institue is awarded as Excellent Team.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Eagle 90

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Enlarged?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt it bigger than 2880 ton C28A...!



I think the F-22P Block-IIs will be a bit larger and also fitted with a lot of VLS missiles like Anti-aircraft and Anti-Ship missiles. Its being considered that PN will going to procure 7 of these till 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Black Eagle 90 said:


> I think the F-22P Block-IIs will be a bit larger and also fitted with a lot of VLS missiles like Anti-aircraft and Anti-Ship missiles. Its being considered that PN will going to procure 7 of these till 2020.



You meaning 7 new one or only 3 new would be added with 4 previous would make it 7 ?


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Zarvan said:


> You meaning 7 new one or only 3 new would be added with 4 previous would make it 7 ?



7 New ones will be added and older 6 Type-21s will be replaced...


----------



## Zarvan

Black Eagle 90 said:


> 7 New ones will be added and older 6 Type-21s will be replaced...



Sir what I am saying is Pakistan has already 4 F22 Frigates which it recently from China are you saying 7 more F22 or better version of this would be added in Pakistan Navy


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Zarvan said:


> Sir what I am saying is Pakistan has already 4 F22 Frigates which it recently from China are you saying 7 more F22 or better version of this would be added in Pakistan Navy



Yes this plan is in pending since 3 years. Also plan for developing a SSK and N-Submarine.


----------



## Zarvan

Black Eagle 90 said:


> Yes this plan is in pending since 3 years. Also plan for developing a SSK and N-Submarine.



I know we have economy problems but still has Pakistan Navy some sort of plans I mean how many Frigates they want to have in their fleet by 2025 and Submarines any idea


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Zarvan said:


> I know we have economy problems but still has Pakistan Navy some sort of plans I mean how many Frigates they want to have in their fleet by 2025 and Submarines any idea



No Idea at all..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Enlarged?
> 
> Isnt it bigger than 2880 ton C28A...!



C28A suggests: Corvette 2800tons Algeria
F22P means: Frigate 2200 tons Pakistan

Why call a 2800ton ship a corvette and a 2200 ton ship a frigate? Also considering that the Type 056 corvette is less than 2000 tons. And particularly since the C28A model (if that IS the model) looks more like an modified (enlarged?) F22P.

Supposed C28A





Tout sur la défense au Maghreb: Tout sur les futures corvettes lourdes chinoises de la marine Algérienne

F22P


----------



## aliaselin

Penguin said:


> C28A suggests: Corvette 2800tons Algeria
> F22P means: Frigate 2200 tons Pakistan
> 
> Why call a 2800ton ship a corvette and a 2200 ton ship a frigate? Also considering that the Type 056 corvette is less than 2000 tons. And particularly since the C28A model (if that IS the model) looks more like an modified (enlarged?) F22P.
> 
> Supposed C28A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tout sur la défense au Maghreb: Tout sur les futures corvettes lourdes chinoises de la marine Algérienne
> 
> F22P



What the picture shows is an export version of Type 054A


----------



## Penguin

aliaselin said:


> What the picture shows is an export version of Type 054A



See http://www.defence.pk/forums/chines...rigate-lhd-submarine-designs.html#post4002838 



> Chinese Shipbuilding & Offshore International Co. (CSOC) has unveiled New High Performance Frigate has length of 135 meters, breadth of 15.3 meters and displacement of 3700t with top speed of 28 kts.


Chinese New High Performance Frigate ~ Chinese Military Review






Still, this leaves the question C28A versus F22P



Penguin said:


> C28A suggests: Corvette 2800tons Algeria
> F22P means: Frigate 2200 tons Pakistan
> 
> Why call a 2800ton ship a corvette and a 2200 ton ship a frigate? Also considering that the Type 056 corvette is less than 2000 tons. And particularly since the C28A model (if that IS the model) looks more like an modified (enlarged?) F22P.
> 
> Supposed C28A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tout sur la défense au Maghreb: Tout sur les futures corvettes lourdes chinoises de la marine Algérienne
> 
> F22P



Type 054A


----------



## aliaselin

Penguin said:


> See http://www.defence.pk/forums/chines...rigate-lhd-submarine-designs.html#post4002838
> 
> 
> Chinese New High Performance Frigate ~ Chinese Military Review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, this leaves the question C28A versus F22P
> 
> 
> 
> Type 054A



Comparing to Type 054A, the export one only changes the bow of ship and Type 730 to AK-630. Changing the bow is to make it more stealthy, while the hull is exactly the same as Type 054A. Moreover, the displacment is about the same for the two ships (normal displacement 3700T to full displacemnt 4000T).
As for the second question, I have given my answer in previous post.


----------



## Penguin

Is there ANY image of C28A? If so, please post.

@previous poster: I'm not arguing about the model (although I remain not totally convinced it is 054A export)). It remains strange to call the smaller vessel a frigate and the larger vessel a corvette. I've yet to see an adequate explanation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SU-41

aliaselin said:


> What the picture shows is an export version of Type 054A



Exactly it's an export version but very big 3700 tonn (C28A 2800 tonn) 

May be it will be an derivative version of 054 class frigate ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Penguin said:


> Is there ANY image of C28A? If so, please post.
> 
> @previous poster: I'm not arguing about the model (although I remain not totally convinced it is 054A export)). It remains strange to call the smaller vessel a frigate and the larger vessel a corvette. I've yet to see an adequate explanation.



Calling it corvette or frigate is not depend on the builders but the customers. F22P, C28A and Type 056 are for different customers, so compring among them does not make sense.


----------



## Penguin

aliaselin said:


> Calling it corvette or frigate is not depend on the builders but the customers. F22P, C28A and Type 056 are for different customers, so compring among them does not make sense.



Uhm, well, I beg to differ.

Possible pic, see LIMA 2013 pictures photos images video International Naval exhibition Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace malaysia defence industry military maritime security naval technology navy <
Pic 4th row, 2nd column. CSOC stand at Lima 2013 showing poster, including `frigate(2800t)´ next to ´high performance frigate´ aka ´frigate(3700t).


----------



## Zarvan

aliaselin said:


> Calling it corvette or frigate is not depend on the builders but the customers. F22P, C28A and Type 056 are for different customers, so compring among them does not make sense.


Sir Pakistan is going to buy upgraded form of F22P 4 at least and if we get more money may be 8 so their chance C284 and upgraded F22P are the same thing @Penguin
@Ceylal when Algeria ordered 2 MEKO 200 Frigates ?


----------



## aliaselin

Penguin said:


> Uhm, well, I beg to differ.
> 
> Possible pic, see LIMA 2013 pictures photos images video International Naval exhibition Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace malaysia defence industry military maritime security naval technology navy <
> Pic 4th row, 2nd column. CSOC stand at Lima 2013 showing poster, including `frigate(2800t)´ next to ´high performance frigate´ aka ´frigate(3700t).




This one may be the prototype of the ship.
The radar looks like this one&#65306;
http://img5.itiexue.net/1523/15234533.jpg
I have mentioned C28A will not use Chinese made radar


----------



## aliaselin

Zarvan said:


> Sir Pakistan is going to buy upgraded form of F22P 4 at least and if we get more money may be 8 so their chance C284 and upgraded F22P are the same thing @Penguin
> @Ceylal when Algeria ordered 2 MEKO 200 Frigates ?



Upgraded F22P will use Chinese equipment, so will not be like this one. Anyway, Pakistan Navy and Algerian Navy belongs to different technology system and use different data link (Chinese vs Europe)


----------



## SU-41

Zarvan said:


> Sir Pakistan is going to buy upgraded form of F22P 4 at least and if we get more money may be 8 so their chance C284 and upgraded F22P are the same thing @Penguin
> @Ceylal *when Algeria ordered 2 MEKO 200 Frigates* ?



official letter from the Federal Ministry of Economics and Technoligie sent to the Bundestag :15/11/2012



> Arms exports to Algeria : ....and ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems AG to supply two frigates of the Meko-series and plans two more to be manufactured by the country itself




defenceweb



> TKMS recently sold two Meko A200 frigates to the Algerian Navy, which are based on the four Meko A200s supplied to the South African Navy. Algeria&#8217;s ministry of defence ordered the vessels on March 26 after a year of negotiations. Gehlhoff said that the Algerian contract went into effect in August and will be followed by six months of design work, for delivery of ships in three to four years&#8217; time, which is a relatively short period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SU-41

defesaglobal



> The Swedish company SAAB has received an order from Germany´s Diehl BGT Defence GmbH & Co. KG for RBS15 Mk3 surface-to-surface missile systems for. The order valued SEK 168 million, includes options with a total value of SEK 83 million. Deliveries will take place during the period 2014 to 2016.
> It is understood the missiles are due to arm the MEKO A-200 multi-purpose frigates ordered by Algeria to ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems AG (TKMS). RBS15 Mk3 weapon system has previously been sold to Germany, Poland and Sweden.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

SU-41 said:


> official letter from the Federal Ministry of Economics and Technoligie sent to the Bundestag :15/11/2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defenceweb



Do you have any information for the submarine to be bought by Algeria?


----------



## SU-41

aliaselin said:


> Do you have any information for the submarine to be bought by Algeria?



Algeria will buy 2 KILO 636M ( 4 kilo 636 in service)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SU-41

from ITAR-TASS AGENCY 



> Andrey Baranov, Deputy Director General for Military and Technical Cooperation said :
> "In Algeria we delivered four submarines and now refers to the contract for another two boats. Apparently, it will be signed, one boat at a fixed contract and one in the option, - he said. - The negotiations with the Algerian side of the" Rosoboronexport " were normal Algeria has confirmed his interest, so we hope that the contract will be signed in a rather foreseeable future. "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

SU-41 said:


> from ITAR-TASS AGENCY



So according to your information, this contract has not been signed. I think Kilo may not be a good choice at the moment, as the Russians do not master the AIP technology until now.


----------



## SU-41

aliaselin said:


> So according to your information, this contract has not been signed. I think Kilo may not be a good choice at the moment, as the Russians do not master the AIP technology until now.



on the contrary, the kilo is a good choice in this moment because the russians have small experience in AIP technology.

note that ordred kilo don't have AIP. (for export version submarine only amur class have this technology)


----------



## Zarvan

@Ceylal so soon Algeria would have 5 new frigates and looking for two new submarines by the way has construction of C28A has started or not ? @SU-41


----------



## SU-41

i have no information about the start of construction


----------



## aliaselin

SU-41 said:


> on the contrary, the kilo is a good choice in this moment because the russians have small experience in AIP technology.
> 
> note that ordred kilo don't have AIP. (for export version submarine only amur class have this technology)



The technology of AIP for Amur is only on experimental stage, though it is better than Stirling AIP if it is matured. 
What I mean is it seems the Algerian Navy always follow the main trend of the military equipment development of the world, but for submarine, Kilo without AIP is of course not that fashion.


----------



## SU-41

aliaselin said:


> The technology of AIP for Amur is only on experimental stage, though it is better than Stirling AIP if it is matured.
> What I mean is it seems the Algerian Navy always follow the main trend of the military equipment development of the world, but for submarine, Kilo without AIP is of course not that fashion.



Algerian navy wait maturation of project AIP, Once that is completed certainly they will order a new sub

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

SU-41 said:


> Algerian navy wait maturation of project AIP, Once that is completed certainly they will order a new sub


Russian will have a full AIP functioning by 2016. The Algerian submarine are slated for delivery in 2017 and 2018 which more likely will have AIP.


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> @Ceylal so soon Algeria would have 5 new frigates and looking for two new submarines by the way has construction* of C28A has started or no*t ? @SU-41


If it hasn't , it will be soon. China, beside mastering a now how in ship building, the speed of completing project in record time is well known.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

aliaselin said:


> Upgraded F22P will use Chinese equipment, so will not be like this one. Anyway, Pakistan Navy and Algerian Navy belongs to different technology system and use different data link (Chinese vs Europe)



What's the source indicating upgraded F22P will use Chinese equipment? I'm not saying it wouldn't, but it seems unlikely PN would limit itself to Chinese equipments only (iirc the sonar on the current F22P is NOT Chinese, for example).

As for 'technology systems' , could you kindly elaborate on what you mean by that (I don't understand what you mean by that)


----------



## aliaselin

Two news from HSH:
1. New ship blocks appeared on the #2 berth of the dock of Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard
2. There will be pictures of new products of navy staff released on HSH
According to my knowledge, the new products should be C28A. If so, I will reprint it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

aliaselin said:


> Two news from HSH:
> 1. New ship blocks appeared on the #2 berth of the dock of Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard
> 2. There will be pictures of new products of navy staff released on HSH
> According to my knowledge, the new products should be C28A. If so, I will reprint it.


I would appreciate any info's, CG's and/or pics on C28A that become available! (really curious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Penguin said:


> I would appreciate any info's, CG's and/or pics on C28A that become available! (*really curious*


Not the only one...I want to confirm something I saw in a form of a picture.


----------



## SU-41

aliaselin said:


> Two news from HSH:
> 1. New ship blocks appeared on the #2 berth of the dock of Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard
> 2. There will be pictures of new products of navy staff released on HSH
> According to my knowledge, the new products should be C28A. If so, I will reprint it.



Your quick reprint is highly appreciated


----------



## aliaselin

This is what I mentioned new block.
I don't know if it is block for C28A, but the appeared time and place hint it be C28A.
Thank Goodboy(好孩子) for the beautiful photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SU-41

aliaselin said:


> This is what I mentioned ne w block.
> I don't know if it is block for C28A, but the appeared time and place hint it be C28A.
> Thank Goodboy(好孩子) for the beautiful photos




Many thanks my Friend


----------



## SU-41

did you have any more photos ?


----------



## aliaselin

SU-41 said:


> did you have any more photos ?


Not yet. The program is on early stage, so not much information we can get.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

2014年是生产质量年，总装三部也面临着几项重点工作和任务。一是C28A首制船要主动出击，不等不靠，克服物资配套等困难局面，确保按期实现下水；二是分段物量储备要有所突破，尽可能实现系列船下水完整性逐步提升；三是认真策划好援建上船28000吨重吊船码头系泊试验阶段工作，要在缩短调试周期上想办法、动脑筋；四是充分发挥14400吨系列船建造优势，质量上做精，管理上做细，确保产品质量一艘比一艘更好。五是通过三型船的建造，培养锻炼一批能力出众的生产、技术、管理人才队伍。

News from the shipyard said the first ship of C28A be launched in 2014

新闻中心正文

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

@SU-41 @Ceylal





The right hand side is Type 056, and the left hand side is a building block larger than Type 056
In rough estimation, C28A is twice volume of Type 056, so for every side(leghth * width * height) it is about 1.26 fold of Type 056. The block in the pciture is very close to the estimation(9:7 which I measure in my computer).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

aliaselin said:


> @SU-41 @Ceylal
> View attachment 14419
> 
> 
> The right hand side is Type 056, and the left hand side is a building block larger than Type 056
> In rough estimation, C28A is twice volume of Type 056, so for every side(leghth * width * height) it is about 1.26 fold of Type 056. The block in the pciture is very close to the estimation(9:7 which I measure in my computer).


 My thanks to you, Aliaselin! I will comeback to you with a picture of a ship where I need your input


----------



## aliaselin

Ceylal said:


> My thanks to you, Aliaselin! I will comeback to you with a picture of a ship where I need your input


Looking forward to


----------



## SU-41

aliaselin said:


> @SU-41 @Ceylal
> View attachment 14419
> 
> 
> The right hand side is Type 056, and the left hand side is a building block larger than Type 056
> In rough estimation, C28A is twice volume of Type 056, so for every side(leghth * width * height) it is about 1.26 fold of Type 056. The block in the pciture is very close to the estimation(9:7 which I measure in my computer).




Many thanks


----------



## aliaselin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Thx, Aliaselin, for keeping us updated..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SU-41 said:


> defesaglobal



nothing on their official website:

With high-speed, long-range and unrivalled flexibility, the RBS15 Mk3 can provide a tactical advantage. It is the latest generation Surface-to-Surface Missile System and perfect as the main anti-surface armament. It can be launched from naval vessels and trucks, in scenarios from blue water to the littorals, as well as in land attack missions.


Long range – Extremely flexible trajectory
Advanced target seeker with all weather capability
High defence penetration capability 
Contracted by leading navies in international competition. In production and under delivery to Sweden, Germany and Poland. Jointly produced and marketed by Saab, Sweden and Diehl BGT Defence, Germany.

RBS15 Mk3 – Surface-to-Surface Missile (SSM)


----------



## aliaselin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SU-41

aliaselin said:


> View attachment 21474



It's very big block ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

SU-41 said:


> It's very big block ??


Seems to enter splicing stage，so not a block anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

From Pakistan Navy Frigates & Destroyers Information pool | Page 13

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

Penguin said:


> From Pakistan Navy Frigates & Destroyers Information pool | Page 13



SAM may be with MICA but not HHQ-7


----------



## Dofa11

aliaselin said:


> SAM may be with MICA but not HHQ-7


Could you please elaborate


----------



## aliaselin

Dofa11 said:


> Could you please elaborate


1. The electronics are from Europe
2. and Algeria does not lack money
HHQ-7 can not intercept multiple targets at the same time
Just my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

aliaselin said:


> 1. The electronics are from Europe
> 2. and Algeria does not lack money
> HHQ-7 can not intercept multiple targets at the same time
> Just my opinion.


 All the electronic and defence system on board will mirror the one chosen for the Meko. The SAM system will equip the Tigr..
Aliaselin, can you translate for us the written word on the pictures posted by Penguin..thx.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Ceylal said:


> All the electronic and defence system on board will mirror the one chosen for the Meko. The SAM system will equip the Tigr..
> Aliaselin, can you translate for us the written word on the pictures posted by Penguin..thx.


My transtlation:
"Three dimension imagination profile of C28A
It is a new frigate designed by China for export, loaded 2800 ton. Design and construction from 2013, and will finish in 38 months. It is the first ship China built using Lloyd military shipbuilding standard, and a design based on type 053H3 with some type 054 feature to make it more stealthy and more stable in bad weather. The new frigate will use side exhaust to save hanger area. The first ship is being built in Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard, and will be launched in the middle of the year."

By the way, one officer from the navy said the picture was full of errors because some the equipment in the picture is not for sale.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

aliaselin said:


> My transtlation:
> "Three dimension imagination profile of C28A
> It is a new frigate designed by China for export, loaded 2800 ton. Design and construction from 2013, and will finish in 38 months. It is the first ship China built using Lloyd military shipbuilding standard, and a design based on type 053H3 with some type 054 feature to make it more stealthy and more stable in bad weather. The new frigate will use side exhaust to save hanger area. The first ship is being built in Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard, and will be launched in the middle of the year."
> 
> By the way, one officer from the navy said the picture was full of errors because some the equipment in the picture is not for sale.


Which equipment?
And my sincere thx!


----------



## SU-41

aliaselin said:


> My transtlation:
> "Three dimension imagination profile of C28A
> It is a new frigate designed by China for export, loaded 2800 ton. Design and construction from 2013, and will finish in 38 months. It is the first ship China built using Lloyd military shipbuilding standard, and a design based on type 053H3 with some type 054 feature to make it more stealthy and more stable in bad weather. The new frigate will use side exhaust to save hanger area. The first ship is being built in Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard, and will be launched in the middle of the year."
> 
> By the way, one officer from the navy said the picture was full of errors because some the equipment in the picture is not for sale.



Many thanks for your efforts


----------



## aliaselin

Ceylal said:


> Which equipment?
> And my sincere thx!


I don't know. He did not mention it and just give his own view. As you know, this picture is from a magzine but not an official one.



SU-41 said:


> Many thanks for your efforts


At your service.


----------



## SU-41

aliaselin said:


> My transtlation:
> "Three dimension imagination profile of C28A
> It is a new frigate designed by China for export, loaded 2800 ton. Design and construction from 2013, and will finish in 38 months. It is the first ship China built using Lloyd military shipbuilding standard, and a design based on type 053H3 with some type 054 feature to make it more stealthy and more stable in bad weather. The new frigate will use side exhaust to save hanger area. The first ship is being built in Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard, and will be launched in the middle of the year."
> 
> By the way, one officer from the navy said the picture was full of errors because some the equipment in the picture is not for sale.



Not for sale because it's only for chinese navy or what ?


----------



## Penguin

SU-41 said:


> Not for sale because it's only for chinese navy or what ?


Probably some of the sensors and EW


----------



## Ceylal

Penguin said:


> Probably some of the sensors and EW


I don't believe that the 3 heavy corvettes were to be outfitted with Chinese Systems to begin with Chinese shipwork were contracted to furnish the hulls...The ships will be outfitted probably in Italy (most likely), Germany or Mers Elkebir (algeria)


----------



## Penguin

Ceylal said:


> I don't believe that the 3 heavy corvettes were to be outfitted with Chinese Systems to begin with Chinese shipwork were contracted to furnish the hulls...The ships will be outfitted probably in Italy (most likely), Germany or Mers Elkebir (algeria)


It is not uncommon for Chinese export ships to be outfitted with westerns weapons/electronics. See Royal Thai navy F25T and newer Patani OPVs


----------



## aliaselin

SU-41 said:


> Not for sale because it's only for chinese navy or what ?


Yes, equipment only for PLAN.


----------



## SU-41

aliaselin said:


> Yes, equipment only for PLAN.



For exemple for weapons we can see HHQ-7 ( without forgetting HHQ-9 which interest algerians more than HHQ-7) if this is just 3D imagination profile, so i can't understand where are those equipements not for sale ?


----------



## SU-41




----------



## Penguin

SU-41 said:


> For exemple for weapons we can see HHQ-7 ( without forgetting HHQ-9 which interest algerians more than HHQ-7) if this is just 3D imagination profile, so i can't understand where are those equipements not for sale ?


With the exception of some of the electronics/sensors, most equipment in the CG has already been exported e.g. via F22P


----------



## SU-41

Penguin said:


> With the exception of some of the electronics/sensors, most equipment in the CG has already been exported e.g. via F22P



It is exactly what I wanted to say... We hope for VLS HHQ-9 and C-803 otherwise we prefer russian or European Surface-to-air/Surface-to-Surface missiles .


----------



## aliaselin

SU-41 said:


> It is exactly what I wanted to say... We hope for VLS HHQ-9 and C-803 otherwise we prefer russian or European Surface-to-air/Surface-to-Surface missiles .


HHQ-9 is too big to be installed in this small corvette. As I have said, SAM missile may from Europe like VL-MICA. HHQ-7 is out-dated and there is no corresponding weapon from us.
In my opinion, the top radar is the following one:





and it is not for sale at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SU-41

aliaselin said:


> HHQ-9 is too big to be installed in this small corvette. As I have said, SAM missile may from Europe like VL-MICA. HHQ-7 is out-dated and there is no corresponding weapon from us.
> In my opinion, the top radar is the following one:
> View attachment 22960
> 
> 
> and it is not for sale at the moment.



For the radar (according to certain sources) it will be from the smart-s family.



aliaselin said:


> HHQ-9 is too big to be installed in this small corvette. As I have said, SAM missile may from Europe like VL-MICA. HHQ-7 is out-dated and there is no corresponding weapon from us.
> In my opinion, the top radar is the following one:
> View attachment 22960
> 
> 
> and it is not for sale at the moment.




What about the HHQ-16 ???


----------



## aliaselin

SU-41 said:


> For the radar (according to certain sources) it will be from the smart-s family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the HHQ-16 ???



HQ-16 may be OK, but if C28A is installed with HQ-16, then what role it will make in Algeria Navy? Because two Meko A200 has been ordered by Algeria Navy, which serves as the same role with Type 054A. 
C28A may have only point defence SAM as its name corvette has indicated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Another rendering of the corvette C28A?


----------



## SU-41

aliaselin said:


> HQ-16 may be OK, but if C28A is installed with HQ-16, then what role it will make in Algeria Navy? Because two Meko A200 has been ordered by Algeria Navy, which serves as the same role with Type 054A.
> C28A may have only point defence SAM as its name corvette has indicated.



Algerian version of Meko A200 will be armed with Umkhonto SAM missiles (Actuel version with 12 km range max)

HHQ-16 or other medium range missiles is highly needed


----------



## Penguin

SU-41 said:


> It is exactly what I wanted to say... We hope for VLS HHQ-9 and C-803 otherwise we prefer russian or European Surface-to-air/Surface-to-Surface missiles .


 VT1 missile (with a range of 13km and speed of Mach 3.6) from a chinese derivative of an originally french launcher?CROTALE NAVAL Mk3 - Thales




> three corvettes C28A. Radar and electronic equipment Thales be mounted in Algeria. -They have been built at the same yard as the F22 vessels sold by China to Pakistan and could be similar or slightly smaller-


Algerian National Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Base sources:
Dutch OK Military Equipment Supply to Algeria | Army & Land Forces News at DefenceTalk
| : Armée algérienne : à quoi va servir la hausse du budget de la défense ? Blog Défense Armée algérienne : à quoi va servir la hausse du budget de la défense ? | Jeuneafrique.com - le premier site d'information et d'actualité sur l'Afrique
Thales exporting radars for Algerian corvettes | defenceWeb

Sounds like Thales combat management system, communications equipment and 3D radar to be installed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SU-41

> VT1 missile (with a range of 13km and speed of Mach 3.6) from a chinese derivative of an originally french launcher?
> 
> 
> Base sources:
> 
> Sounds like Thales combat management system, communications equipment and 3D radar to be installed.







> A Dutch company is allowed to sell some 21 million euros of military equipment to Algeria. Thales Nederland has received an export licence, Foreign Minister Frans Timmermans says in a letter to parliament.
> The deal involves radar systems and so-called C3 systems (command, control and communication). This equipment will go to Algeria via China, where the Algerian navy has ordered three small frigates for fighting terrorism and the defence of the country.
> The systems will be partially built into the frigates by Thales Nederland staff, after which sensitive hardware and software will ultimately be installed in Algeria. This is being done to prevent Chinese companies or the Chinese government gaining access to sensitive information

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

SU-41 said:


> Algerian version of Meko A200 will be armed with Umkhonto SAM missiles (Actuel version with 12 km range max)
> 
> HHQ-16 or other medium range missiles is highly needed


I previous thought Meko A200 of Allgeria will have ESSM
HQ-16 should have its correspondent radar to be installed, so no HQ-16 is to be installed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SU-41

aliaselin said:


> I previous thought Meko A200 of Allgeria will have ESSM
> HQ-16 should have its correspondent radar to be installed, so no HQ-16 is to be installed.



Yes, if we choose HQ-16 we must get its correspondent radar.

If information about THALES radars is confirmed, SAM missiles will be europeen (Algerians don't like American systems because of conditional use)


----------



## aliaselin

SU-41 said:


> Yes, if we choose HQ-16 we must get its correspondent radar.
> 
> If information about THALES radars is confirmed, SAM missiles will be europeen (Algerians don't like American systems because of conditional use)


SMART-S MK2 is a very cost-effective 3D-radar for a corvette. Combined all previous information, VL-MICA or Crotale Navel MK3 may be installed. 
In my opinion, the five new ships ordered by Algeria (2 frigate + 3 corvette) may be enough and suitable for your navy, but as you said, HQ-16 or similar medium range SAM such as ESSM or Aster15 is more favorable at least for the two MEKO A200.


----------



## SU-41

aliaselin said:


> SMART-S MK2 is a very cost-effective 3D-radar for a corvette. Combined all previous information, VL-MICA or Crotale Navel MK3 may be installed.
> In my opinion, the five new ships ordered by Algeria (2 frigate + 3 corvette) may be enough and suitable for your navy, but as you said, HQ-16 or similar medium range SAM such as ESSM or Aster15 is more favorable at least for the two MEKO A200.



It will be one of the two, Aster15 (on Algeria BDSL 474) or Umkhonto IR-ER missiles ( on MEKO A200)


----------



## Penguin

aliaselin said:


> SMART-S MK2 is a very cost-effective 3D-radar for a corvette. Combined all previous information, VL-MICA or Crotale Navel MK3 may be installed.
> In my opinion, the five new ships ordered by Algeria (2 frigate + 3 corvette) may be enough and suitable for your navy, but as you said, HQ-16 or similar medium range SAM such as ESSM or Aster15 is more favorable at least for the two MEKO A200.


I think they will stick you the chinese weapons, but with a western C3I fit and main radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Penguin said:


> I think they will stick you the chinese weapons, but with a western C3I fit and main radar.


Weaponery will be western.


----------



## Penguin

Ceylal said:


> Weaponery will be western.


On the Meko's, most likely yes.


> The MEKO A-200 in Algerian configuration will be fitted with the following weapons:
> » 8x Diehl Defence RBS15 Mk3 anti-ship missiles
> » 16x Denel Umkhonto SAM (launched from VLS tubes)
> » 1x 76-mm/62 Super Rapid gun by Oto Melara (main gun)
> » 2x Rheinmetall remotely controlled MLG27 guns


Algerian Navy signs deal with ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems for 2+2 Meko A200 Frigates: Details


> TKMS will supply two Meko A-200 frigates and six AgustaWestland Super Lynx helicopters under the €2 175 520 000 contract. According to Russia’s Periscope magazine, the ships will be armed with RBS 15 Mk III anti-ship missiles, Umkhonto IR surface-to-air missiles, Oto Melara and Rheinmetall guns and MU 90 torpedoes. The helicopters will be equipped with Mokopa air-to-ground missiles


Algeria buying Chinese frigates | defenceWeb

But on the Chinese corvettes? (which is what we were discussing)
MISSILE FRIGATE
OFFSHORE PATROL VESSEL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Penguin said:


> On the Meko's, most likely yes.
> 
> Algerian Navy signs deal with ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems for 2+2 Meko A200 Frigates: Details
> Algeria buying Chinese frigates | defenceWeb
> 
> But on the Chinese corvettes? (which is what we were discussing)
> MISSILE FRIGATE
> OFFSHORE PATROL VESSEL



The Chinese contract is limited to furnishing 3 hulls , even the turbines are MAN. All defence system, and frigate protection is of western design. Italy is more than likely, will be the country where those frigates will be completed.


----------



## Penguin

Ceylal said:


> The Chinese contract is limited to furnishing 3 hulls , even the turbines are MAN. All defence system, and frigate protection is of western design. Italy is more than likely, will be the country where those frigates will be completed.


Well, if you can provide sources to back that up .... e.g. defence journals, government or business statements.


You are aware that:

PLAN 053H3 (Jiangwei II) is fitted with:
Propulsion:CODAD, 2 shaft, 2 x 18E390VA diesel @ 14,000 hp (17.6 kW) & 2x *MTU *diesel @ 8,840 hp (6.5 kW)


F22Ps are fitted with

2 × Tognum *MTU *12V 1163 TB 83 @ 10.5 MW
2 × *MTU *cruise diesels @ 6.6 MW
I.e. the chinese licence produce Wartsila and MTU diesels. Likewise with MAN. Many chinese armored vehicles are powered by MAN diesels.

MAN Diesel employs over 7,700 staff, primarily in Germany, Denmark, France, the Czech Republic, India and China. MAN Diesel has production facilities in Augsburg, Copenhagen, Frederikshavn, Saint Nazaire, Aurangabad and Shanghai 

*MAN Diesel & Turbo China Production Co., Ltd.*
Fengming Road 9, Wujin High-Tech Industrial Zone
213164 Changzhou China
Phone +86 519 8622-7165
Fax +86 519 8622-7000
Locations | MAN SE
MAN Diesel & Turbo SE - INTERNATIONAL OFFICES

The MAN Diesel & Turbo worldwide production plants | MAN SE

Specifically Changzhou produces turbochargers, steam turbines, isothermal compressors
Where is what built? | MAN SE


----------



## Penguin

In 2000, MAN Diesel (then known as MAN B&W Diesel) acquired Alstom Engines Ltd from GEC. This included the former diesel businesses of English Electric, Mirrlees Blackstone, Napier & Son, Paxman, and Ruston

Chinese built HTMS Pattani OPV is powered by 
Propulsion:2 × Ruston16RK270 diesel engines, driving two shafts with controllable pitch propellers

Under a May 2002 agreement, the China State Shipbuilding Corporationbuilt the _Pattani_ and her sister ship HTMS _Naratiwat_ at the Hudong-Zhonghua Shipyard in Shanghai 

I think that tells you enough about the ALgerian ships too, ordered from the same company, to be fitted with MAN diesels....


----------



## aliaselin

Penguin said:


> Well, if you can provide sources to back that up .... e.g. defence journals, government or business statements.
> 
> 
> You are aware that:
> 
> PLAN 053H3 (Jiangwei II) is fitted with:
> Propulsion:CODAD, 2 shaft, 2 x 18E390VA diesel @ 14,000 hp (17.6 kW) & 2x *MTU *diesel @ 8,840 hp (6.5 kW)
> 
> 
> F22Ps are fitted with
> 
> 2 × Tognum *MTU *12V 1163 TB 83 @ 10.5 MW
> 2 × *MTU *cruise diesels @ 6.6 MW
> I.e. the chinese licence produce Wartsila and MTU diesels. Likewise with MAN. Many chinese armored vehicles are powered by MAN diesels.
> 
> MAN Diesel employs over 7,700 staff, primarily in Germany, Denmark, France, the Czech Republic, India and China. MAN Diesel has production facilities in Augsburg, Copenhagen, Frederikshavn, Saint Nazaire, Aurangabad and Shanghai
> 
> *MAN Diesel & Turbo China Production Co., Ltd.*
> Fengming Road 9, Wujin High-Tech Industrial Zone
> 213164 Changzhou China
> Phone +86 519 8622-7165
> Fax +86 519 8622-7000
> Locations | MAN SE
> MAN Diesel & Turbo SE
> -
> INTERNATIONAL OFFICES
> 
> The MAN Diesel & Turbo worldwide production plants | MAN SE
> 
> Specifically Changzhou produces turbochargers, steam turbines, isothermal compressors
> Where is what built? | MAN SE


Right. All of the military engine used by PLAN are in-licensed produced in China, also tank engine. Some people say MBT-2000 use 6TD-2 because China can not produce it, but actually China can produce 1,300 HP and 1,500 HP engines in-licensed from MTU. The only reason for choosing 6TD-2 is our customer like cheap things.


----------



## Ceylal

Penguin said:


> Well, if you can *provide sources* to back that up ....


Penguin, I am not in French court and I don't need to back up anything. Sorry to be a little coarse with you. You base your opinion of the F22 delivered to Pakistan, what Algerian contracted with the Chinese, as I wrote above, is just the hull. Nothing else, even the turbine is German made, ie imported from Germany...
Eventually, the proof that you are requesting will hit the news in a near future. Be patient..


----------



## Penguin

aliaselin said:


> Right. All of the military engine used by PLAN are in-licensed produced in China, also tank engine. Some people say MBT-2000 use 6TD-2 because China can not produce it, but actually China can produce 1,300 HP and 1,500 HP engines in-licensed from MTU. The only reason for choosing 6TD-2 is our customer like cheap things.


I'm not dicussing what China can't or cannot do by itself. Merelystating fact that MAN is doing business in China, and what business that is. Don't let your pride clutter your judgement.



Ceylal said:


> Penguin, I am not in French court and I don't need to back up anything. Sorry to be a little coarse with you. You base your opinion of the F22 delivered to Pakistan, what Algerian contracted with the Chinese, as I wrote above, is just the hull. Nothing else, even the turbine is German made, ie imported from Germany...
> Eventually, the proof that you are requesting will hit the news in a near future. Be patient..


I've given my opinion, with the supporting materials. You give you opinion: where are you supporting materials? i.e. what is your opinion based on? I'm not interesting in groundless speculation.


----------



## Ceylal

> I've given my opinion, with the supporting materials. You give you opinion: where are you supporting materials? i.e. what is your opinion based on? I'm not interesting in groundless speculation.



You supporting material are outdated and were a mere speculation...Mine are just opinions, based on my knowledge on the Algerian /Chinese relations and a deep knowledge of China thru business.

There are just opinions and this just a forum...


----------



## Penguin

Ceylal said:


> You supporting material are outdated and were a mere speculation...Mine are just opinions, based on my knowledge on the Algerian /Chinese relations and a deep knowledge of China thru business.
> 
> There are just opinions and this just a forum...


Outdated, really? Which, in what way? Please provide NEWER, UP TO DATE ones (or don't you have any?) Meanwhile, your knowledge is fact as illustrated by .... what?

Sorry, can't tell you about my business, but rest assured, I deal with more complicated analyses on a daily basis.


----------



## Ceylal

Penguin said:


> Sorry, can't tell you about my business, but rest assured, I deal with more complicated analyses on a daily basis.


Neither can I...but your infos are away off..and let leave it a that. The future will prove one us right...I doubt , it is going to be you..


----------



## Penguin

Ceylal said:


> Neither can I...but your infos are away off..and let leave it a that. The future will prove one us right...I doubt , it is going to be you..


You give 0 evidence, indication or supporting material that shows my analysis is off, or that the materials used in it are off. So, it is just your word (or credibility) against mine. I had hoped you could do better, would be more substantive. Alas, you can't (or won't). You're not even coming up with a plausibel counterargument! You wouldn't do well that way in a refereed, peer reviewed journal, that I can tell you for sure.


----------



## Ceylal

Penguin said:


> You give 0 evidence, indication or supporting material that shows my analysis is off, or that the materials used in it are off. So, it is just your word (or credibility) against mine. I had hoped you could do better, would be more substantive. Alas, you can't (or won't). You're not even coming up with a plausibel counterargument! You wouldn't do well that way in a refereed, peer reviewed journal, that I can tell you for sure.


You get the jest of it...But whatever I am doing in my world ..I am doing great..no complaint whatsoever... Have a great day and great success in your endeavor..

Let aliaselin do his work..


----------



## Penguin

Penguin said:


> I'm not dicussing what China can't or cannot do by itself. Merelystating fact that MAN is doing business in China, and what business that is. Don't let your pride clutter your judgement.


Aliaselin, I've reread the entire thread. Probably I thought you were being sarcastic in #113 about post #112. With hindsight, your statement was actually supportive. Apologies!


----------



## Penguin

Ceylal said:


> Let aliaselin do his work..


I don't think I have in any way interfered with Aliaselin.

Available public sources indicate radar and electronic equipments on C28A will be western. Engines may well be MAN diesels. Many Chinese domestic and export warships - including Type 054/A - have diesels from non-chinese origin, or locally built licenced copies thereof. It would make sense to align weapons fit with MEKO A200, but the Algerian navy operates ships and systems from a variety of sources (Russia, China, Italy, Germany) so it would not be strange to find it isn't aligned. Also, elements of a Chinese weapons fit could match with some other systems already in service (e.g. Russian AK176mm cannon and Chinese AShM missile on Djebel Chenoua class FACs.)


----------



## Ceylal

Penguin said:


> I don't think I have in any way interfered with Aliaselin.


I didn't say you did...He is just more apt to glean info on Chinese military sale than you and I...


----------



## aliaselin

Most recent official model; it shows only small difference to the CG. That guy must have some private information to do the CG






It is hard to believe Algeria only bought simplified type 730 and HHQ-7 as SAM; however, this may be why it is a corvette but not a frigate.

Accurate parameter from CSTC delegate：
length: 120m, wideth: 14.4m, draught: 3.87m, loaded: 2880 ton.
armament:
- A single barreled 76mm main gun
- 8x C802A anti-ship missiles
- 1x FM90N launcher with 8x surface to air missiles
- 2x Type 730 CIWS located on top of the helicopter hangar
sonar from China, searching radar is SMART-S MK2, navigation radar is from Kelvin Hughes.

Other three built locally is on discussion for China and Algeria.


----------



## Penguin

aliaselin said:


> Type 730 CIWS





aliaselin said:


> Most recent official model; it shows only small difference to the CG. That guy must have some private information to do the CG
> View attachment 24608
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe Algeria only bought simplified type 730 and HHQ-7 as SAM; however, this may be why it is a corvette but not a frigate.
> 
> Other three* built locally is on discussion* for China and Algeria.


There's your answer.
It's in effect a 'light frigate'.


----------



## Penguin

CSTC Showcases the future Algerian Navy C28A Corvette and Thai Navy LPD models at DSA 2014

According to the CSTC representatives, the weapons fit will be of Chinese origin exclusivelyThe hull mounted sonar will be of Chinese origin, but Algeria has selected Thales Smart-S Mk2 3D air and surface surveillance radar and Kelvin Hughes for the navigation radar.

Smart-S Mk2 naval radar Medium Long Range S Band Multibeam Solid State Surveillance Target Designation Thales Nederlands Turkish Royal Moroccan Danish Canadian French Navy Marine Nationale Cassard Absalon datasheet pictures photos video specifications








aliaselin said:


> Accurate parameter from CSTC delegate：
> length: 120m, wideth: 14.4m, draught: 3.87m, loaded: 2880 ton.
> armament:
> - A single barreled 76mm main gun
> - 8x C802A anti-ship missiles
> - 1x FM90N launcher with 8x surface to air missiles
> - 2x Type 730 CIWS located on top of the helicopter hangar
> sonar from China, searching radar is SMART-S MK2, navigation radar is from Kelvin Hughes.
> 
> Other three built locally is on discussion for China and Algeria.


----------



## aliaselin

So many mosaic, but the stem is clear now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Penguin said:


>


Looks so beautiful, without HHQ-7 even better.

Top of the picture. Will be launched soon.


----------



## Ceylal

aliaselin said:


> Looks so beautiful, without HHQ-7 even better.
> 
> Top of the picture. Will be launched soon.
> View attachment 38688


That was fast!
thanks aliaselin!


----------



## aliaselin

The first ship of C28A will be launched on Aug 15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

aliaselin said:


> The first ship of C28A will be launched on Aug 15


Any details...


----------



## aliaselin

The technology of Hudong Zhonghua shipyard has become better and better

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

aliaselin said:


> View attachment 43588
> 
> View attachment 43589
> 
> The technology of Hudong Zhonghua shipyard has become better and better


Thx...Great pictures!


----------



## aliaselin

Hull No. 920


----------



## aliaselin

It is said that this ship is actually designed by Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard. Really amazing!


----------



## Ceylal

Absolutely gorgeous! Algerian navy didn't go wrong in the design or the shipyard.
Thx @aliaselin for the update!


----------



## Penguin

Nice size comparison C28A




with Type 56 corvette.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin




----------



## aliaselin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin




----------



## aliaselin

Second C28A near to be launched

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## messomorto

Is there any trusted information about THE CORVETTE'S WEAPONERY?


----------



## aliaselin

messomorto said:


> Is there any trusted information about THE CORVETTE'S WEAPONERY?


1X 76mm gunp
8X C802A
1X FM-90N, 8 missiles
2X type 730B
6X Yu-7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## messomorto

6 torpedoes!! is it an anti submarine corvette?


----------



## BDforever

aliaselin said:


> View attachment 108215


brother weapon details about bangladeshi version plz


----------



## aliaselin

BDforever said:


> brother weapon details about bangladeshi version plz


Don't know yet. The SSM has not been installed.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Ceylal

@aliaselin
Thanks for the update.


----------



## Wasteland

I can't believe why are they going for Chinese crap weapons ?! they contracted for one of the best ships German "MEKO 200" and Russian "Tigr" corvette , instead of choosing a French corvette/frigate they go for unreliable Chinese weapons?! is it because of the price? numbers above quality thing?

@aliaselin 
The weaponry you mentioned is for the Pakistani F-22P frigate not the Algerian C-28A !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Wasteland said:


> I can't believe why are they going for Chinese crap weapons ?! they contracted for one of the best ships German "MEKO 200" and Russian "Tigr" corvette , instead of choosing a French corvette/frigate they go for unreliable Chinese weapons?! is it because of the price? numbers above quality thing?
> 
> @aliaselin
> The weaponry you mentioned is for the Pakistani F-22P frigate not the Algerian C-28A !


Go and ask your Mom for some milk, it is good for your intelligence development

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Wasteland said:


> I can't believe why are they going for Chinese crap weapons ?! they contracted for one of the best ships German "MEKO 200" and Russian "Tigr" corvette , instead of choosing a French corvette/frigate they go for unreliable Chinese weapons?! is it because of the price? numbers above quality thing?
> 
> @aliaselin
> The weaponry you mentioned is for the Pakistani F-22P frigate not the Algerian C-28A !



Looks like you do not have much knowledge of Chinese weaponry. Chinese weapon is getting better and no more of the bad quality you have know in the 80s.

Even countries like Saudi, Qatar and UAE who are loaded with cash buys Chinese weaponry. Do they look short of fund that they need to buy lower price , lower quality weaponry? China has come a long way to produce quality weapon. A country that produces world fastest super computer to having the fastest HSR. China is no more backward country that you used to know.

Take a look at YouTube and search for FN-6 and see how the crap Chinese weapon bring down the Iraq/Syria helo and fixed wing aircraft.

I strongly believe this will not be last weapon Algeria bought from China. PLZ-45 SPH is another weapon Algeria bought from China. I hope they will go for VT-4 , FD-2000 and L-15 advanced trainer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Wasteland said:


> Still, China suck.
> 
> You little, these weapons are on the Pakistani/Chinese made frigate not the export standard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any dumbass can make short range MANPAD's , let's take a look at the HQ-9 maybe? did China ever make something advanced by their own brains? or just copy-paste? they can't even make a reliable copy-paste !


I think you shall step out of your comfort room and take a look at the real world. Using one failure out of hunred of success to illustrate your point doesn't make you a genius. Is HQ-9 same as our S-300, if so turkey would have choose the S-300 instead of an inferior copy HQ-9 as the winner.

And sorry to tell you, most of Chinese work is not copy but so called modication which improves on existing model with better or superior component. And Chinese can also come up with many new naval products like FA 022 , type 054A frigate and Type 052C/C destroyer plus 071 LDP

End of the day, you can continue your useless rant. Those Algeria are no dumb to pick an inferior product to smack their own foot. They do can see the merit which you arrogant noob can't.

China will continue to progress and advance with or without you insignificant opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

messomorto said:


> 6 torpedoes!! is it an anti submarine corvette?


6 torpedo tubes, many more torpedoes.



Wasteland said:


> @aliaselin
> The weaponry you mentioned is for the Pakistani F-22P frigate not the Algerian C-28A !


Janes sez:


> Details and a near-definitive model of the C28A first emerged during the DSA show. According to CSTC officials, the ship is about 120 m in length, with a beam of 14.4 m, a draft of 3.87 m, a standard displacement of about 2,880 tons, and a full-load displacement of more than 3,000 tons. According to a 30 May 2014 press release from CSSC, it was designed by the 708 Institute, which is also known as the Marine Design and Research Institute of China (MARIC).
> Chinese sources suggest it is an evolution of Pakistan's F-22P on the basis that Algerian naval teams visited Pakistan to see that frigate's operations first-hand. The C28A also appears to borrow design elements from the Type 054A frigate of the Chinese People's Liberation Army Navy.
> 
> The C-28A's combat system is largely Chinese with the exception of the Thales Smart-S Mk 2, associated multifunction operator consoles (MOC)/Tacticos cluster, Link Y datalinks, and associated consoles. Four or so MOC for the Smart-S are integrated with a CSTC-supplied combat management system (CMS).
> 
> Weapons include a single 76 mm gun - the export variant of which is known as NG-16-1 - two quad launchers for C-802 or C-802A anti-ship missiles mounted transversely amidships, an octuple FM-90N launcher for short-range HQ-7 surface-to-air missiles, two 30 mm Type 730B close-in weapons systems (CIWS) similar to the ones on the F-22P, two triple-tube torpedo launchers that fire through an opening in the hull, and four 24-barreled decoy launchers.
> 
> As well as the Smart-S Mk 2, sensors include two navigation radars - an I-band (X-band) set and an E/F-band (S-band) set - that are thought to be Kelvin Hughes SharpEye radars. The C28A also has a radome for what is likely to be a Type 364 radar, two fire control radars (FCR) from the Type 47 family, and what looks like a Type 343G FCR with a combined radar and electro-optic system that is identical to the sets mounted on the F-22P. The electronic warfare (EW) suite appears to be similar to the F-22P's. Speculation that its sonar will be of Chinese origin has yet to be confirmed.
> 
> The propulsion system consists of four MTU diesels. In a departure from existing designs, there is no funnel stack. Instead, the diesels exhaust near the waterline as they do on MEKO-type frigates to minimise infrared signatures. Top speed is expected to be around 30 kts. The hull has two sets of fin stabilisers as well as bilge keels.
> The ship has hangars for boats and a helicopter. The latter will presumably be able to accommodate one of the AgustaWestland AW-159 Wildcat helicopters in service with the Algerian Navy.


First Algerian C28A corvette launched in China - IHS Jane's 360
See also Chinese Shipyard CSSC launched the first Algerian Navy C28A Corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PRC2025

Beast said:


> I think you shall step out of your comfort room and take a look at the real world. Using one failure out of hunred of success to illustrate your point doesn't make you a genius. Is HQ-9 same as our S-300, if so turkey would have choose the S-300 instead of an inferior copy HQ-9 as the winner.
> 
> And sorry to tell you, most of Chinese work is not copy but so called modication which improves on existing model with better or superior component. And Chinese can also come up with many new naval products like FA 022 , type 054A frigate and Type 052C/C destroyer plus 071 LDP
> 
> End of the day, you can continue your useless rant. Those Algeria are no dumb to pick an inferior product to smack their own foot. They do can see the merit which you arrogant noob can't.
> 
> China will continue to progress and advance with or without you insignificant opinion.



He is just a Sicilian troll & loser; nothing to worry about. He is trolling, and talking sh!t about Algeria, China, and other similar countries.

C28A is a great corvette, and it's there to counter Moroccoan's three (3) Sigma-class corvettes with three C28A. The number might double to six (6) eventually, but for now, China is buildning three (3) C28A for Algeria.

There there are two (2) MEKO's from Germany and another two (2) Improved Kilo's from Russia on order, in addition to those four (4) existing Improved Kilo's. Which should be way more than plenty enough to counter newly introduced "FREMM" frigate in the Moroccan Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Impulse.

Wasteland said:


> I can't believe why are they going for Chinese crap weapons ?! they contracted for one of the best ships German "MEKO 200" and Russian "Tigr" corvette , instead of choosing a French corvette/frigate they go for unreliable Chinese weapons?! is it because of the price? numbers above quality thing?
> 
> @aliaselin
> The weaponry you mentioned is for the Pakistani F-22P frigate not the Algerian C-28A !




I'm sure the Chinese C-802 missile on the Algerian corvette is way better than your shitty Italian Otomat missile LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

> *Name*
> • *OTOMAT MK2 BLOCK IV
> Missile characteristics*
> •*Weight: 770 kg*
> • *Length: 4.46 m*
> • *Diameter: 0.40 m
> Cruise Speed
> 
> • High subsonic
> Effective Range
> 
> • In excess of 180 km
> Payload
> 
> • 210 kg warhead; semi-piercing/HE explosive type
> Fuzing
> 
> • Impact fuze
> • Proximity fuze
> Reaction time
> 
> • Less than 1 minute
> Flight profile
> 
> • Sea skimming
> SSKP
> 
> • >0.9*


*http://www.mbda-systems.com/mediagallery/files/otomat_mk2_ds.pdf




Developed from the C-802 Anti-ship missile, the upgraded C802A missile is a subsonic, low-altitide sea-skimmer, featuring way point planning, on-off-on radar operation and multiple target selection. It can be used against maritime and fixed ground targets.

C-802A specifications
Guidance: active radar seeker
Range: 180km
Warhead: 190kg
Weight: 600kg (air launched) / 802kg (ship / vehicle launched)

Click to expand...

Defense Updates: C-802A and CM-802AKG Subsonic Missiles

There is nothing shitty about Otomat....
*



PRC2025 said:


> Which should be way more than plenty enough to counter newly introduced "FREMM" frigate in the Moroccan Navy.



Question: are the Algerian and Moroccan navies being rejuvenated/expanded with a view to other North African navies, or are there other reasons/factors at play?


----------



## PRC2025

Penguin said:


> Question: are the Algerian and Moroccan navies being rejuvenated/expanded with a view to other North African navies, or are there other reasons/factors at play?


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

There are no other North African navies, except Egypt, and Egyptian Navy is clearly geared towards "fighting off" Israeli Navy - and Israeli Navy is superior to the Egyptian Navy, so I don't think Morocco and Algeria are thinking of any "North African" threat.

Algeria is one of the few North African&Middle Eastern countries (besides Israel) that's clearly going in for expanding its naval power.

Besides Kalaat Beni-Abbes LPD, there are 4 Improved Kilos with additional 2 on order. Then there are 2 MEKOs from Germany, and at least 3 C28A from China.

There was also reports about 2 Russian Tigr-class corvettes being on order, but I am not sure what has happened to this "order", as I haven't seen any updates on that for a while.

So Algeria wants to have an edge over Morocco, in both naval and air power, which I think Algeria has - especially with having S-300PMU2 SAMs, and rumors about S-400 SAMs being offered as well, which Algeria is interested in. That would double the air over for Algerian Su-30MKA and any new additional fighters in the near future as well.

Algeria clearly have to watch its "back", or should we say "face" - if we are looking at the Algerian navy expanding, and the fact that most of the important infrastructure is located along the coast. Therefore navy, air power and strategic long-range SAMs are very important.

You never know when NATO suddently can "decide to demoCRAZY" Algeria as well, as they did with Iraq & Libya, while trying to do the same to Syria through proxies.

So it's extremely important for Algeria, not only to have an edge over Morocco, but also to have enough defence to make it at least bloody for any attacking force who wants to demoCRAZY and bring the country into Iraqi, Libyan, Syrian, Somalian, South Sudanese, Mali and Yemeni level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

PRC2025 said:


> He is just a Sicilian troll & loser; nothing to worry about. He is trolling, and talking sh!t about Algeria, China, and other similar countries.


He is not a Sicilian, he is a creation of El Hassani or Blackeagle, and there is another one who pass himself as a Syrian, trolling the Syrian thread, that moderator with an IQ of a cactus failed to kick out..
If the Sauds or Egyptians have ordered the same craft, believe me they will have been herald as the best technology that money can buy..



> C28A is a great corvette, and it's there to counter Moroccoan's three (3) Sigma-class corvettes with three C28A. The number might double to six (6) eventually, but for now, China is buildning three (3) C28A for Algeria.


Algeria doesn't need the C28A to counter the Moroccans Sigma, she has nanouchkas for that..beside the Sigma's are docked due to the lack of spares that Morocco can't afford, idem with their Fremm. 
Algeria's choice of Chinese craft was well thought of and the command of 6 units attests to fiability of the Chinese products. 



> There there are two (2) MEKO's from Germany and another two (2) Improved Kilo's from Russia on order, in addition to those four (4) existing Improved Kilo's. Which should be way more than plenty enough to counter newly introduced "FREMM" frigate in the Moroccan Navy.


Morocco was never considered by Algeria as a potent menace to her security..Morocco is not a threat and will never be a threat. She knows well what will happen if she dare to adventure out of her legal borders...So far for the past several yeard , in 7 borders we share, 6 of them are unstable..and neither one of them was crossed or molested.



PRC2025 said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> There are no other North African navies, except Egypt, and Egyptian Navy is clearly geared towards "fighting off" Israeli Navy - and Israeli Navy is superior to the Egyptian Navy, so I don't think Morocco and Algeria are thinking of any "North African" threat.


Egypt navy is on air support system...Its old, poorly equipped and manned...



> Algeria is one of the few North African&Middle Eastern countries (besides Israel) that's clearly going in for expanding its naval power.


Algeria was always a navy country dating back from Massinissa times... israel and Algeria will be the only navy power in the area that have teeth...Tukey since its a NATO country, can't be considered since her future is depending on NATO.



> Besides Kalaat Beni-Abbes LPD, there are 4 Improved Kilos with additional 2 on order. Then there are 2 MEKOs from Germany, and at least 3 C28A from China.


4 kilos, 3 C28A, 2 more Meko and one more BLDS(LPD) are forecasted.



> There was also reports about 2 Russian Tigr-class corvettes being on order, but I am not sure what has happened to this "order", as I haven't seen any updates on that for a while.


They are in the second $8Billion plus signed last year with Russia



> So Algeria wants to have an edge over Morocco, in both naval and air power, which I think Algeria has - especially with having S-300PMU2 SAMs, and rumors about S-400 SAMs being offered as well, which Algeria is interested in. That would double the air over for Algerian Su-30MKA and any new additional fighters in the near future as well.



Algeria has the S300PMU and the S400 was ordered. 



> Algeria clearly have to watch its "back", or should we say "face" - if we are looking at the Algerian navy expanding, and the fact that most of the important infrastructure is located along the coast. Therefore navy, air power and strategic long-range SAMs are very important.






> You never know when NATO suddently can "decide to demoCRAZY" Algeria as well, as they did with Iraq & Libya, while trying to do the same to Syria through proxies.


They tried and failed miserably in the 90's..Probed our defences in 2011 during Lybia's invasion, and couldn't..Now the SU24 and Drones (ylong) sweeps the Lybian territory daily to the Egyptian and the Soudanese border



> So it's extremely important for Algeria, not only to have an edge over Morocco, but also to have enough defence to make it at least bloody for any attacking force who wants to demoCRAZY and bring the country into Iraqi, Libyan, Syrian, Somalian, South Sudanese, Mali and Yemeni level.


Morocco doesn't even register on the scale or any arab country on that matter..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Impulse.

PRC2025 said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> So Algeria wants to have an edge over Morocco, in both naval and air power, which I think Algeria has - especially with having S-300PMU2 SAMs, and rumors about S-400 SAMs being offered as well, which Algeria is interested in. That would double the air over for Algerian Su-30MKA and any new additional fighters in the near future as well. .





TROLOLO you are joking right? Algeria and Morocco? it's not just about weapons bro, you are talking about 2 countries and both have good weapons, that's right, but only ONE of them has REAL BATTLEFIELD AND WAR EXPERIENCE ! which is not Morocco.... no matter how much fancy stuff a military has, they should never ever think about challenging EXPERIENCE!! And Morocco knows that very well, deep down they know they can't fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PRC2025

The Impulse. said:


> TROLOLO you are joking right? Algeria and Morocco? it's not just about weapons bro, you are talking about 2 countries and both have good weapons, that's right, but only ONE of them has REAL BATTLEFIELD AND WAR EXPERIENCE ! which is not Morocco.... no matter how much fancy stuff a military has, they should never ever think about challenging EXPERIENCE!! And Morocco knows that very well, deep down they know they can't fight.



I think you need to get some glasses. I don't know what you are "Trololo-ing" about. I know Algeria has war experience and if you rather look at my previous posts, I never implied anything else either.

Stop being stupid - the only one "joking" here is you!

Another problem for Algeria is that the terrorist regime in Rabat is a MNNA of the U.S. So I perfectly understand why Algeria wants to have an edge, and to expand on that edge further.



Ceylal said:


> They tried and failed miserably in the 90's..Probed our defences in 2011 during Lybia's invasion, and couldn't..Now the SU24 and Drones (ylong) sweeps the Lybian territory daily to the Egyptian and the Soudanese border
> 
> .



I know they tried in the 1990s and failed: however, Algeria must continue to be careful and to build up its forces, way beyond having an edge over Morocco. It needs serious fire power, and it's very good that the navy is expanding. It's the first line of the defence.

Any NATO terror country that hypothetically wants to attack Algeria, would always have to think that there are several Improved Kilos lurking under those waters - and some S-300PMU2 with soon to be S-400 SAMs waiting 

So you should never ignore the threat from some countries.

Here are the countries that experienced what I call a "2nd Western or Islamic insurgency round" of attack:

1) Syria 1982 - then now again from 2011

2) Iraq 1991 Bush senior - then attacked again in 2003 by his own son

3) Libya 1986 (Qadaffi attacked by Ronald Reagan) - then again in 2011

I hope you see a pattern here. Winning the "1st round" doesn't mean they won't try again.

4) I should probably include Russia here as well. After 1st Cold War, now they are according to the West, "evil again". 2nd round coming right up!

So one should be careful, and I hope Algeria builds up a lot of forces.

5) I wonder if I should include Yemen and Somalia in the 2nd round insurgency/warfare etc as well.


----------



## The Impulse.

Oh btw, Morocco doesn't have any submarines, so, in any future conflict, 1 kilo sub can sneak to the Moroccan navy bases and take down their whole navy fleet deep in the sea, then turn around and no one will notice.


----------



## aliaselin

Second C28A will be launched on Feb. 6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

aliaselin said:


> Second C28A will be launched on Feb. 6


Any new pictures of the first?


----------



## aliaselin

Ceylal said:


> Any new pictures of the first?


No much difference as I see, so I did not post it. Tomorrow may have pictures showing two side by side.


----------



## Ceylal

aliaselin said:


> No much difference as I see, so I did not post it. Tomorrow may have pictures showing two side by side.


Thanks...they will be immensely appreciated. and again thx.!


----------



## aliaselin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aoudia

aliaselin said:


> View attachment 190753
> View attachment 190754
> View attachment 190755
> View attachment 190756
> View attachment 190757
> 
> 
> View attachment 190759


the pictures we do not see the bow gun HPJ / 26-76mm and also theF M90 (8SAMs)

make a difference with this plan and photos


----------



## aoudia




----------



## aliaselin

aoudia said:


> the pictures we do not see the bow gun HPJ / 26-76mm and also theF M90 (8SAMs)
> 
> make a difference with this plan and photos


Yes, a little difference from No. 920


----------



## aoudia

new pic 



















Here we see the FM 90 and missiles HQ7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

C28A #3


----------



## masud

aoudia said:


> new pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we see the FM 90 and missiles HQ7


it will be grat if this ship has VLS sam system.


----------



## Penguin

masud said:


> it will be grat if this ship has VLS sam system.


It doesn't


----------



## Ceylal

masud said:


> it will be grat if this ship has VLS sam system.





Penguin said:


> It doesn't


No that much difference...in lethality..


----------



## Penguin

Ceylal said:


> No that much difference...in lethality..


VLS is better for dealing with simultaneous attacks from different directions.


----------



## Ceylal

Penguin said:


> VLS is better for dealing with simultaneous attacks from different directions.


not really..Because the launching tubes are crossed covering each 180 degrees, and permit the type of craft to operate in shallow water ...the one opting for a VLS, depending on the missile have deeper hull, like the Tigr that Algeria is to receive in the near future..will have a VLS.


----------



## Penguin

Ceylal said:


> not really..Because the launching tubes are crossed covering each 180 degrees, and permit the type of craft to operate in shallow water ...the one opting for a VLS, depending on the missile have deeper hull, like the Tigr that Algeria is to receive in the near future..will have a VLS.


?


----------



## aliaselin

Start sea trial?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## black-hawk_101

aliaselin said:


> Start sea trial?
> View attachment 228957


Should PN going to get this?


----------



## aliaselin

All of the 3 C28A sitting together.
Notice that 920 has been repainted to white, so it may be handed over to Algeria soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## black-hawk_101

aliaselin said:


> All of the 3 C28A sitting together.
> Notice that 920 has been repainted to white, so it may be handed over to Algeria soon
> View attachment 255851


PN is planning to bring in similar Ship under the name F-22P Block-II about 4 of them to replace the Type-21 Amazon class Frigates?



aliaselin said:


> Start sea trial?
> View attachment 228957



Really a beauty, when PN will be building this type as F-22P Block-IIs? I think PN should have started up now, we have 2 docks for this type of Ship and can do 2 of them simultaneously.


----------



## Penguin

Sylver A-35 + quadpacked VT-1 is possible > I suppose that could work using the same kind of missile director.
So, why not a short Chinese VLS with quadpacket FM90?

The *Crotale NG* (New Generation), entered production in 1990. This version used the new VT-1 missile with Mach 3.5 speed, load factor to 35G, 11 km range, 13 kg warhead (8m kill-zone) and 6,000 m ceiling.
The system includes a S-band Pulse Doppler radar (20 km), Ku-band TWT tracking radar (30 km), Thermal camera (19 km), Daylight CCD camera (15 km), and an IR localiser.


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> It is in the pipeline...We are to Russia what Israel is to America.
> With China, our relations are deeper and stronger and date from the early fifties...Chinese help to our war against the french is beyond the imaginable considering the distance that separates us. Algeria was instrumental in the seat that China occupies in the UN security counsel. Our actual president, played a tremendous role in ousting Taiwan from the chair and sit China.


Does Algeria plan to produce three more of these Frigates in Algeria ?


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Does Algeria plan to produce three more of these Frigates in Algeria ?


3 C28A will be built in Algeria as well as 2 Meko 200AN and one BDSL..Algeria has an acquired experience in building that type of craft. All the Djebel chenoua fregates are home built.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Ceylal said:


> 3 C28A will be built in Algeria as well as 2 Meko 200AN and one BDSL..Algeria has an acquired experience in building that type of craft. All the Djebel chenoua fregates are home built.


Three are currently on order from China. Are you saying three MORE to be buyilt in Algeria (for a total of 6)?



> three corvettes C28A. Radar and electronic equipment will be supplied by Thales, and mounted in Algeria. They will be built at Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard


Algerian National Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Thales radar was already fitted in China.


----------



## Beast

Ready for commission and sailing back to Algeria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Penguin said:


> Three are currently on order from China. Are you saying three MORE to be buyilt in Algeria (for a total of 6)?


Yes..The equipment for dry dock has already been furnished and is in place in Mers el Kebir..

The Meko 200AN pictures after sea trials...














Field test trials of the Ka 52 ongoing in Algeria


----------



## Penguin

Ceylal said:


> Yes..The equipment for dry dock has already been furnished and is in place in Mers el Kebir..


Just looked at Mers el Kebir via Google Earth. The image is dated 5 July 2015. There doesn't seem to be any a shipdock/drydock, just a floating dock?

From what I've found, the C28A class was commissioned in 3 ships with an option for 3 others of the same type. Can't find much documentation on this though and also not on the taking up of the option for 3 more. Please help: where do we look?


----------



## Sulman Badshah

C28A looks like upgraded version of F22 P


----------



## Ceylal

Penguin said:


> Please help: where do we look?


It is very hard to get info, Algerians are very secretive. I posted while back , in the Algerian army thread, picture of the dry docks furnished by the Chinese...I will put some feeders out there and if I succeed in finding something tangible and reliable, I will share it..


----------



## Penguin

Sulman Badshah said:


> C28A looks like upgraded version of F22 P


That's because it is a further development by the same Chinese shipyard that built F22P



Ceylal said:


> It is very hard to get info, Algerians are very secretive. I posted while back , in the Algerian army thread, picture of the dry docks furnished by the Chinese...I will put some feeders out there and if I succeed in finding something tangible and reliable, I will share it..


Like I said, I saw a floating dry dock, but not a landbased 'construction dock' or slipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

The Algerian C-28A corvette Adhafer docks at Boustead Cruise Center at Malaysia's Port Klang.



> *Algeria's first Chinese corvette begins homeward journey*
> *Dzirhan Mahadzir, Kuala Lumpur* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 06 October 2015


Algeria's first Chinese corvette begins homeward journey - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## ezerdi2

Adafer 920 in Klang port visit -Malaisia









The Commander of ADHAFER 920 receives on board a delegation from the Malaysian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ezerdi2

*Algerian Naval Ship Adhaffer Visits Kochi
*
Algerian Naval Ship Adhaffer is at Kochi on a three day visit from 13 to 16 Oct 15. Col Tayeb Morseli of the Algerian Navy is the Head of the Mission and Cdr Yahi Ali is the Commanding Officer of the visiting foreign ship. During the visit, various interactions with Southern Naval Command have been planned.



​ Rear Admiral RB Pandit Presenting Memento to Col Tayeb Morseli of the Algerian Navy

On 14 Oct 15, the Head of the Mission accompanied by the Commanding Officer, Algerian Naval Ship Adhaffer had called on the Rear Admiral RB Pandit Chief of Staff, Southern Naval Command. The Officers and sailors of Southern Naval Command visited the ship and Algerian navy personnel visited the various training facilities at Southern Naval Command. 

ANS Adhaffer had last visited Klang, Malaysia and will depart Kochi AM 16 Oct 15 for Jeddah, Saudi Arabia.

source: indiannavy
​
​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

